# 2014 North Texas Vintage Bike Swap Meet



## Daddy-O (Mar 15, 2014)

Come on out from 10am - 4pm to Don Johle's Bike World in Garland, TX for the North Texas Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet. Bring all of your old bikes and parts to sell including road bikes, BMX, MTB, cruiser, muscle bikes...if it's old, bring it!

Vendor spaces $10 each and sold on a first come first serve basis. Bring your own tables and chairs. For more info call Don's shop at 972-240-7678.

Don Johle's Bike World
5513 Broadway
Garland, TX 75043
972-240-7678


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 20, 2014)

looks like fun!


----------



## Daddy-O (Apr 16, 2014)

Just 17 more days to go!


----------



## Daddy-O (Apr 26, 2014)

Coming this next Saturday!


----------



## Daddy-O (May 2, 2014)

Tomorrow is the big day....weather looks great too!


----------

